#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Пандит или пандита?

## Нико

Как правильнее по-русски в именительном падеже, по мнению уважаемых эрудитов? 

И ещё меня давно интересует склонение слова "шраваки" (мн. число). Знаменитый труд Асанги принято переводить как "Уровни шравак". Значит, пишем "шравак", не "шраваков"? 

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Aion

> Как правильнее по-русски в именительном падеже, по мнению уважаемых эрудитов?


W



> Заранее спасибо.


Вообще-то, тут такая кнопочка есть (внизу сообщения, крайняя справа), но всё равно приятно. На здоровье...)))

----------

Нико (03.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

Т.е. "пандит" таки? Есть другие мнения?

----------


## Юй Кан

Тут действительно сложности. Связаны они с окончанием "а", присутствующем в оригинале.
В русском это окончание связано, как правило, с ж.р. (исключений на ум просто не приходит). Отсюда и все траблемы.

Потому _шравака_ -- нормально, а род. п. мн. ч. _шравак_ -- нет, поскольку слово м.р. оказывается склоняемым как сущ-ное рода ж.

Ну, а _пандит_ для руского уха естественнее, чем _пандита_, поскольку так уж устоялось в языке, в отличие от _шравака_.

----------

Aion (03.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Тут действительно сложности. Связаны они с окончанием "а", присутствующем в оригинале.
> В русском это окончание связано, как правило, с ж.р. (исключений на ум просто не приходит). Отсюда и все траблемы.
> 
> Потому _шравака_ -- нормально, а род. п. мн. ч. _шравак_ -- нет, поскольку слово м.р. оказывается склоняемым как сущ-ное рода ж.
> 
> Ну, а _пандит_ для руского уха естественнее, чем _пандита_, поскольку так уж устоялось в языке, в отличие от _шравака_.


Окей, значит, "пандит" он и есть. 

Но вот со "шравакой".... Т.е. пишем "шравака", а не "шравак"? Встречала оба варианта в русских переводах. Чаще -- последний, гмм.. И, если следовать Вашей версии, то труд Асанги переводить надобно как "Уровни шраваков"? 

Пойду дальше в своей не совсем праздной любознательности. "Брахман" или "брамин"?

----------


## Юй Кан

Дело не в том, как считаю я, а в законах русского языка. Потому, конечно, Вы как переводчик вправе выбрать ту форму, которая лично Вам более импонирует, но законы есть законы...

Что до _брамина_, то нет такого слова а санскритском алфавите... %) Нет даже корня _брам_ ни с краткой, ни с долгой гласной. 
Но есть _brahmin_ (подробнее см. у М-Вильямса), которое, видимо, с утерей _h_ укоренилось в старых русских переводах с англ. и в настоящий момент является архаичным и несообразным, поскольку санскр. _brahmin_ означает не принадлежащего к варне или касте (_джати_) брахманов, а просто мудреца, обладающего неким сакральным знанием.

----------

Aion (03.04.2010), Нико (03.04.2010)

----------


## sergey

> исключений на ум просто не приходит


Исключения есть, например: папа, мужчина. Но наверное действительно они редки.
С этой точки зрения _шравак_ наверное более органично "вписывается" в русский язык, чем _шравака_. Хотя, с другой стороны, это ведь не перевод, а заимствованное иностранное слово, которое может иметь свои особенности. _Тот_ же _кофе_, который правда недавно стал _то_ же _кофе_. Так что, если есть уже такая традиция (писать _шравака_), то допустимо наверное и так.

P.S. Кстати говоря, если _шравака_, то р.п. мн.ч. по аналогии с мужчина, папа - кого, чего - мужчин, пап, будет как раз _шравак_. А вот если им. п. ед.ч. _шравак_, тогда - _шраваков_.

----------


## Buural

> Как правильнее по-русски в именительном падеже, по мнению уважаемых эрудитов? 
> 
> И ещё меня давно интересует склонение слова "шраваки" (мн. число). Знаменитый труд Асанги принято переводить как "Уровни шравак". Значит, пишем "шравак", не "шраваков"? 
> 
> Заранее спасибо.


Как правильно по-русски не знаю. Слово то не русское  :Smilie: 
А на санскрите правильно "пандита" (paNDitá ). Причём с ударением на последний слог, поэтому убрав конечную а и поменяв ударение, как-то уж далеко от оригинала уходим  :Wink:

----------

Доржик (03.04.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Как правильно по-русски не знаю. Слово то не русское 
> А на санскрите правильно "пандита" (paNDitá ). Причём с ударением на последний слог, поэтому убрав конечную а и поменяв ударение, как-то уж далеко от оригинала уходим


Мне интереснее, как это прописать на русском. Явно ударение тут уже не имеет глобального значения, т.к. никто, по-моему, сейчас не говорит "пандитА."  Если устоялся уже "пандит", да будет так!

По поводу "шравака" пока ещё не убедили....

----------


## Маша_ла

Насколько мне известно, например, Сакья Пандита, всегда был Сакья Пандита, никогда не встречала Сакья Пандит.
Поэтому сама перевожу и думаю, что имеет смысл переводить как в первоисточнике, чтобы не было искажений в имени (это я только о Сакья Пандите, не о других Пандитах  :Smilie:  ).

Про шраваков, я бы переводила как шраваков. Шраваки и пратьекабудды - как-то уже устоялось.
Вот слово "шравак" какое-то странное, на мой взгляд. Какой-такой шравак, так и хочется поинтересоваться  :Smilie: 
Хотя, я не эрудит ни разу  :Smilie:

----------


## Shunja

Можно просто Панда. А можно и П(б)андит. :Big Grin: 
PS/ Это шютка коль кто возроптал.

----------


## Юй Кан

> По поводу "шравака" пока ещё не убедили....


Да не очень-то и хотелось. Ж) Чтоб потом не было претензий, что, блин, он/они меня убедили, а оно -- неправильное! : )
Инфу Вам дали -- примите сами решение, будучи готовы отвечать за него полной?

А вообще есть роскошная отмазка от всяких претензий по поводу ошибок (от Шри Даниила Хармса): «На замечание: "Вы написали с ошибкой" ответствуй: "Так всегда выглядит в моем написании». : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Насколько мне известно, например, Сакья Пандита, всегда был Сакья Пандита, никогда не встречала Сакья Пандит.
> Поэтому сама перевожу и думаю, что имеет смысл переводить как в первоисточнике, чтобы не было искажений в имени (это я только о Сакья Пандите, не о других Пандитах  ).


У Маши_ла есть глубокая уверенность, что в случае Сакья Пандита речь идёт именно о санскрите, а не о тибетском языке?

----------


## Нико

> Да не очень-то и хотелось. Ж) Чтоб потом не было претензий, что, блин, он/они меня убедили, а оно -- неправильное! : )
> Инфу Вам дали -- примите сами решение, будучи готовы отвечать за него полной?
> 
> А вообще есть роскошная отмазка от всяких претензий по поводу ошибок (от Шри Даниила Хармса): «На замечание: "Вы написали с ошибкой" ответствуй: "Так всегда выглядит в моем написании». : )


Не надо говорить стандартное "не очень-то и хотелось". Просто пока остаются сомнения. Приведите мне примеры употребления слова "шравака" в русскоязычных переводах. Хочу посмотреть статистику.

----------


## Маша_ла

Вот именно, что в рус. языке слово пандит невольно ассоциируется с бандитом  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вот именно, что в рус. языке слово пандит невольно ассоциируется с бандитом


А шравака -- с собаком. Ну и что? : )
Может, дело, всё же, в сугубо индивид. ассоциативных рядах, а не в языке?

----------

Доржик (04.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Не надо говорить стандартное "не очень-то и хотелось". Просто пока остаются сомнения. Приведите мне примеры употребления слова "шравака" в русскоязычных переводах. Хочу посмотреть статистику.


А я хочу знать -- у Нико Яндекс открывается? А Гугол? %)

----------


## Sanj

в монгольском кстати пишется бандид и нормально.

"а" в конце в русском действительно наводит на женский род и выглядит при всяких склонениях как-то не здорово. т.е. кому чему, скажут пандите, а не пандиту.
поэтому наверное лучше писать пандит.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

В монгольском пишется Бандида. Произносят монголы бандид, от этого часто встречается написание Бандид. У бурят Бандидо, хотя пишется на старомонгольском Бандида. Пандита будет правильней на мой взгляд.

----------


## Асуман

> Исключения есть, например: папа, мужчина. Но наверное действительно они редки.


А ещё _зевака_, _балда_, _дурачина_, _простофиля_, и также просто _Филя_, просто _Паша_, _Гаврюша_, _Коля_ и _Андрюша_, и _Серёжа_ тоже.

Т.е. в русском языке одушевлённые лица мужского пола не имеют серьёзных противопоказаний, чтобы называсться словом, оканчивающимся на -а, как _пандита_, _брахмана_, _шравака_. И склонялись бы они соответственно. Но уже устоялись в языке формы _пандит_ и _брахман_. Так же, как и слово _санскрит_, в оригинале выглядящее как saṁskṛta. Думаю, тут сказалось то, что заимствование этих слов шло через посредничество хинди, в котором конечные -а не читаются. Насчёт _шравака/шравак_ не знаю. _Шравака_ склоняется как _зевака_: он _шравака_, они _шраваки_, много _шравак_... А _шравак_ - как _чувак_: он _шравак_, они _шраваки_, много _шраваков_... Русская грамматика всё стерпит.

Имхо, даже при том, что термины _пандит_ и _брахман_ устоялись в русском языке, в специализированных текстах возможна орфография _пандита_ и _брахмана_, как лучше воспроизводящая санскритский оригинал.

----------

sergey (05.04.2010), Аминадав (04.04.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Русская грамматика всё стерпит.
> 
> Имхо, даже при том, что термины _пандит_ и _брахман_ устоялись в русском языке, в специализированных текстах возможна орфография _пандита_ и _брахмана_, как лучше воспроизводящая санскритский оригинал.


Можно чуть подробнее о _брахмана_?

----------

Aion (05.04.2010)

----------


## sergey

> Сообщение от sergey
> 
> Исключения есть, например: папа, мужчина. Но наверное действительно они редки
> 
> 
> А ещё _зевака_, _балда_, _дурачина_, _простофиля_, и также просто _Филя_, просто _Паша_, _Гаврюша_, _Коля_ и _Андрюша_, и _Серёжа_ тоже. Т.е. в русском языке одушевлённые лица мужского пола не имеют серьёзных противопоказаний, чтобы называсться словом, оканчивающимся на -а, ...


Да, слово исключение тут не совсем правильно, это всего-навсего существительные м.р. 1 склонения, в другой классификации его называют 2-ым,  (пришлось освежить школьные знания). Но существительных мужского рода на -а кажется в русском все-таки не очень много из общего числа существительных м.р.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Да, слово исключение тут не совсем правильно, это всего-навсего существительные м.р. 1 склонения, в другой классификации его называют 2-ым,  (пришлось освежить школьные знания). Но существительных мужского рода на -а кажется в русском все-таки не очень много из общего числа существительных м.р.


При этом, как понимаю себе, всяческие _кусака_, _зевака_ и проч. _просто-/сложно-фили_ : ) имеют либо ласкательный, либо уничижительный оттенок, включая в первые имена собств. м. р. с окончанием на гласную.
И ваще: каким боком имена собственные к нарицательным _пандит_ и _шравака_? %)

ИТОГО: за _шравака_ всё одно ни с кем бицца не буду, но сам себе усекать до куцего _шравак_ -- не позволю! : ))

----------


## Маша_ла

А зачем кромсать оригинал, непонятно? Если пишется пандита, шравака, то зачам отсекать "а"? В этом есть какой-то идейный смысл? Иначе не поймут, что ли?

Офф: как-то один знакомый из Индии прислал мне письмо с фоткой, на конверте он написал по-англ с ошибками: donot bandit Мне мама звонит и говорит,  приезжай, тебе Донат-бандит письмо прислал из Индии  :Smilie:  А он хотел написать не сгибайте, типа, фото внутри.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Слова _будда_ и _бодхисаттва_ в русском языке тоже мужского рода и первого склонения.

----------


## sergey

> А зачем кромсать оригинал, непонятно?


Традиция уже есть - пандит. Поэтому возникает вопрос. Как и брахман - на индийском ведь тоже, как уже писали - брахмана. Но уже вошло в язык и стало привычным на русском - брахман.
Мы ведь говорим не Ландон, а Лондон, не Пари, а Париж. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Традиция уже есть - пандит. Поэтому возникает вопрос. Как и брахман - на индийском ведь тоже, как уже писали - брахмана. Но уже вошло в язык и стало привычным на русском - брахман.


Ещё раз спрошу: о каком _брахмана_ речь, и на каком индийском языке?

----------


## sergey

> Ещё раз спрошу: о каком _брахмана_ речь, и на каком индийском языке?


Если о моих словах, то я, признаюсь, имел в виду палийское слово, предполагая, что на санскрите - что-то похожее:
http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3422.pali

----------


## Юй Кан

> А зачем кромсать оригинал, непонятно? Если пишется пандита, шравака, то зачам отсекать "а"? В этом есть какой-то идейный смысл? Иначе не поймут, что ли?


А давайте -- начнёте с себя и -- с главного?
Сиречь, с настоящего момента обязуетесь везде писать кириллицей и переводить санскр./англ. _Buddha_ яко _Буддха_? : )

----------


## Юй Кан

> Если о моих словах, то я, признаюсь, имел в виду палийское слово, предполагая, что на санскрите - что-то похожее:
> http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi....2:1:3422.pali


Для сравнения -- из Монье-Вильямса, с той оговоркой, что взял из статей только фрагменты, как-то относящиеся к варне/джати брахманов:




> *brahman* --  (exceptionally treated as m.) the Brahma8 or one selfexistent impersonal Spirit , the one universal Soul (or one divine essence and source from which all created things emanate or with which they are identified and to which they return) , the Self-existent , the Absolute , the Eternal (not generally an object of worship but rather of meditation and-knowledge [738,1] ; also with %{jye4STha} , %{prathama-ja4} , %{svayo4m-bhu} , %{a-mUrta} , %{para} , %{paratara} , %{parama} , %{mahat} , %{sanAtana} , %{zAzvata} ; and = %{paramA7tman} , %{Atman} , %{adhyAtma} , %{pradhAna} , %{kSetra-jJa} , %{tattva}) AV. S3Br. Mn. MBh. &c. (IW. 9 , 83 &c ,) 
> -- n. the class of men who are the repositories and communicators of sacred knowledge , the Bra1hmanical caste as a body (rarely an individual Bra1hman) AV. TS. VS. S3Br. Mn. BhP.
> -- m. (%{brahma4n}) , one who Prays , a devot or religious man , a Bra1hman who is a knower of Vedic texts or spells , one versed in sacred knowledge RV. &c. &c. [cf. Lat. , {fla1men}]





> *braahmaNa* --  mfn. relating to or given by a Bra1hman , befitting or becoming a BrñBra1hman , Bra1hmanical AV. TBr. MBh. (%{-Na4})
> -- m. one who has divine knowledge (sometimes applied to Agni) , a Bra1hman , a man belonging to the 1st of the 3 twice-born classes and of the 4 original divisions of the Hindu1 body (generally a priest , but often in the present day a layman engaged in non-priestly occupations although the name is strictly only applicable to one who knows and repeats the Veda) RV. &c. &c.

----------


## sergey

А, ну вот, второй отрывок похоже - аналогичное тому, что я привели из пали. )

----------


## Юй Кан

> А, ну вот, второй отрывок похоже - аналогичное тому, что я привели из пали. )


Рад, что порадовал. : )
Только слово там -- другое. %)

----------


## sergey

> Только слово там -- другое. %)


Другое, чем какое? Я, когда писал о _брахмана_, имел в виду название человека, относящегося к варне брахманов и сопутствующие значения. Именно это написано в словарной статье  пали и в санскритском словаре.
Пали:



> Brāhmaṇa1 [fr. brahma; cp. Vedic brāhmaṇa, der. fr. brahmán] a member of the Brahman caste; a Br. teacher. In the Buddhist terminology also used for a man leading a pure, sinless & ascetic life, often even syn. with arahant. --


Санскрит:



> braahmaNa -- ...
> ...
> -- m. one who has divine knowledge (sometimes applied to Agni) , a Bra1hman , a *man belonging to the 1st of the 3 twice-born classes and of the 4 original divisions of the Hindu1 body* (generally a priest , but often in the present day a layman engaged in non-priestly occupations although the name is strictly only applicable to one who knows and repeats the Veda) RV. &c. &c.


По-моему соответствует.


Дхаммапада, глава о брахманах

----------


## Юй Кан

> Другое, чем какое? Я, когда писал о _брахмана_, имел в виду название человека, относящегося к варне брахманов и сопутствующие значения. Именно это написано в словарной статье  пали и в санскритском словаре.
> Пали:
> 
> Санскрит:
> 
> По-моему соответствует.
> 
> Дхаммапада, глава о брахманах


Соответствует-то и первое и второе, но устоялось в русском только первое, чему свидетельством хотя бы та самая джатака. %)

А вот когда упоминается именно _Брахмана_ (им. п.), то как правило имеются в виду тексты Упанишад.

----------


## Асуман

Юй Кан, вы говорите, что русский термин _брахман_ "жрец, человек из касты брахманов" происходит от санскриткого слова _brahman_? Вряд ли. Словом _brahman_ обычно обозначается "Творец мира" (если в м.р.) или "Мировой дух, Абсолют" (когда в ср.р.). Для человека же обычно используется слово _brāhmaṇa_ (и в палийском словаре та же орфография). Конечное -а, как водится, отвалилось, долгая гласная не отображается в кириллице, вот и вышло _брахман_.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Юй Кан, вы говорите, что русский термин _брахман_ "жрец, человек из касты брахманов" происходит от санскриткого слова _brahman_? Вряд ли.


Гораздо более того: ничего такого я не говорил. : ))



> Словом _brahman_ обычно обозначается "Творец мира" (если в м.р.) или "Мировой дух, Абсолют" (когда в ср.р.). Для человека же обычно используется слово _brāhmaṇa_ (и в палийском словаре та же орфография). Конечное -а, как водится, отвалилось, долгая гласная не отображается в кириллице, вот и вышло _брахман_.


Написал ведь уже, выше, но не лень и повторить: так уж сложилось, что в родном нам Брахмана -- это Брахмана, а брахман -- брахман. И не нам это разлаживать. : )

----------


## sergey

Я написал, что индийское слово для представителя варны брахманов - брахмана (brāhmaṇa), а на русском традиционно пишут_ брахман_. Асуман то же написал. Вы не то же самое пишете?

больше до вечера участвовать в обсуждении не могу

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я написал, что индийское это слово для представителя варны брахманов - брахмана (brāhmaṇa), а на русском традиционно пишут_ брахман_. Асуман то же написал. Вы не то же самое пишете?


Кто что понял, то -- его. %)



> больше до вечера участвовать в обсуждении не могу


Ещё в конце прошлого хотел написать, что выхожу из прений о брахмане вовсе: по кругу уже пошли, каждый, как завсегда, -- о своём...

----------


## Асуман

Для полноты картины путаницы приведу известные мне устоявшиеся отечественные брахмообразные термины:

Брахма - санс. brahman, Nom. brahmā - Бог-творец;
Брахман - санс. brahman, Nom. brahma - Мировой дух, Абсолют;
брахмана - brāhmaṇa, Nom. brāhmaṇam - комментирующий текст к Ведам;
брахман - санс. brāhmaṇa, Nom. brāhmaṇaḥ - жрец, представитель первой касты;
брамин - возможно, санс. brāhmin, Nom. brahmī (тут нету уверенности) - тот же жрец.

Как видно, русификация терминологии шла хаотично, частью через английский из хинди (Брахма-Творец, брахман-жрец), частью непосредственно из санскрита (Брахман-дух, брахмана-комментарий), частью непонятно откуда (брамин-жрец).

----------


## Асуман

> При этом, как понимаю себе, всяческие _кусака_, _зевака_ и проч. _просто-/сложно-фили_ : ) имеют либо ласкательный, либо уничижительный оттенок, включая в первые имена собств. м. р. с окончанием на гласную.


Согласен, что, к примеру, слово _мужчина_ можно сказать и ласково, и уничижительно, но этим ведь диапазон эмоций ещё не исчерпывается. Ласково ли звучат имена _Малюта_, _Лука_, _Никита_?




> И ваще: каким боком имена собственные к нарицательным _пандит_ и _шравака_? %)


А с точки зрения склонения не важно, собственное это имя или чужое. Ведь и собственно _Незнайка_ и нарицательный _незнайка_ склоняются одинаково.

----------


## Sanj

так какая форма верна пандит или пандитА?

и как по русски писать распишите плз.:

именительный
родительный
дательный ..... и т.д.

----------


## Иван Денисов

> так какая форма верна пандит или пандитА?
> 
> и как по русски писать распишите плз.:
> 
> именительный
> родительный
> дательный ..... и т.д.


Пандита. Склоняется также как "папа" - ничего тут сложного нет.

----------

